# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türk kızları Almanları şaşırttı

## bozok

*Türk kızları Almanları şaşırttı* 

*30.07.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*üzgüvenleri çok yüksek* 

Almanya'da yapılan bir araştırma, bu ülkede yaşayan Türk kızlarının kendilerine, bugüne kadar tahmin edilenden çok daha fazla güvendiklerini ortaya koydu. Würzburg üniversitesinin araştırmasına göre, yaşları 12 ile 17 arasında değişen Türk kızları, boş zamanlarını nasıl değerlendirecekleri ve gelecekte ne yapmak istedikleri konusunda çok kesin görüşlere sahip. 

Araştırmayı yürüten Heinz Reinders, yaptığı açıklamada, *"Araştırmanın ilginç yanı, Türk kızlarının bu konularda diğer yaşıtlarına göre çok daha ileride olmaları"* değerlendirmesinde bulundu. 

Bu araştırma için 2005-2008 yılları arasında 830 Türk gencine çeşitli konularda soruların sorulduğu kaydedildi. 


(kanaldhaber.com)

----------

